# Lansing area meet & greet



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

so who all is coming for sure tonight, and what time are you gonna be there??


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah i really need to know a time, i live 5 minutes away so whenever is fine


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

bronc buster and myself with wives will be up there around 530, i think that is when splitshot will be up there too

can you give me directions (what exit to take). i am familiar with the location, but not the place.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

i have no clue of the exit numbers, i don't even know exactly where trippers is in frandor plaza. splitshot may be better help than i.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I was going to come but came down with stomach flu it is bad enough I didn't want to share it wiyh you. Am looking foward to next Thursday.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

what a great time!! it was great to see you again ray, and it was nice to meet quest32a for the first time. 

the food was great and the company was even better, well at least the company on my side of the table!! 

hopefully i can talk my wife into going to a couple more of these, and then maybe even get her to an outing one of these times. now she knows the "good" side of the site, i dont think she will be so hesitant to let me go with you guys anymore (i hope)!!


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

WELLLLLLLLLL;

sure was good to see ya again Ray, some day we may even get to fish together. the conversation was good as was the company, i sat at the head of the table so i cant determine which side was better. was also good to meet quest, good luck with school and i hope you are very sucessful with your career goals. 


P.S. ..........i didnt think the food was all that great.........


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

ray, i forgot to add that you are correct in saying that we are lucky to have married the women we did. they are both understanding about us and our fishing quests that we frequently go on. especially after this past year and meeting you guys, we can fish all the time now, and they dont say a whole lot about it (as long as we include family time in there somewhere)

i mean come on now, who's wife is gonna let them go for 2 weekends in a row plus taking time off of work to go to an outing?? mine is and i love her dearly for that, of course it comes with its own draw backs at times, but as long as i can keep her happy i guess that is all that matters


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

quix what do you mean the company on your side of the table was even better, i thought split and i were pretty good company  i had a good time and enjoyed meeting other people from the site finally. i plan on making it every week if possible, this week looks good so i am planning to be there. hopefully we can get a few more people to come also. it will be a good time.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i'm planning to be there this time 2/21 about 6 :30


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

gonna try, so much going on can't say for sure yet, but want to anyway


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

looks like I'll have to bail again this week.


Splitshot--here's my excuse so you can disect  

--I have too much studying to do, I have 2 midterms next week and a quiz, two of which fall on monday.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

i will be there at 6, i know treehunter will be there at 630, and splitshot what time are you planning to be there?? if i am by chance the first one there i will put the table under michigan sportsman. anyone else coming this week????? quix broncbuster??????? oh well see yall tonite!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Looks like I should be able to make it this week. I have to make a run home first though. If i'm not there by 6ish, the wife pulled the honey-do list out and I'll try to make the next one.

Craig M


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i cant make it tonight, my wife has a party she has to do tonight, (she sells scrapbooking materials) so i have to stay with the kids. no big deal though, just means i can stay longer this weekend (maybe)

i cant speak for bronc, but he hasnt said anything to me aobut it. of course i havent talked to him since last thursday either, i think.

have fun tonight guys, and hopefully i can make it next week.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by quix20 _
> *ray, i forgot to add that you are correct in saying that we are lucky to have married the women we did. they are both understanding about us and our fishing quests that we frequently go on. especially after this past year and meeting you guys, we can fish all the time now, and they dont say a whole lot about it (as long as we include family time in there somewhere)
> 
> i mean come on now, who's wife is gonna let them go for 2 weekends in a row plus taking time off of work to go to an outing?? mine is and i love her dearly for that, of course it comes with its own draw backs at times, but as long as i can keep her happy i guess that is all that matters *


Oh Boy, so much for your theory on marital bliss and male dominance. lol

I hope you can make it to Ludington.  

Srry, I couldn't resist and I needed a good laugh at someone's expense.

Just kidding, see you there.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

come on now ralf, i have not seen my wife but for a couple of hours each night all week, letting her get out and go to all these parties with her mom just so i could go this weekend.

of course i dont know if it will be worth it or not with the weather like it is going to be.

maybe i can sweet talk ray into letting me float with him by the way he sounded the other night when i talked to him i would have to be blind folded and strip searched to make sure i had no coordinate saving devices on me though!!

i dont care either way, i just want to see ya'll again and have fun and not worry about work and the so called real world for a couple of days.!!

oh, i forgot to add that i do wear the pants in the house, as long as she doesnt all ready have them on that is


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Good come-back

I'll be the one at the bar. Our scouts are fishing as I type this.
I hope they find the fish.  

You would look very funny, walking down the pier wearing a blindfold.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i will be there  i'm running by C.A.S.L frist and then dropping by at 6ish see you all there!!!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Boy! It was finally nice to put some faces with the names and talk things that we all care about. And for helping John! No problem, I was just starting to get warmed up, and if we could have stuck around a while longer, I could of had him 'hooked up" to one of those hens at the next table.  


John, if I embarresed you, I appologize.


----------

